# Punch biopsy - considered an excision



## Love Coding! (Aug 31, 2009)

Can a punch biopsy also be considered an excision since it goes through the full thickness of the dermis?  Can margins be included in a punch biopsy?

Thanks,

dscoder74


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 31, 2009)

A biopsy by definition is a removal of a piece of the lesion (visible lesion), and it does not matter if it is full or partial thickness.  Whereas an excision is full thickness removal of the entire (visible) lesion.  A punch is a tool.  So if the physician removes the entire lesion with a punch then it is an excision since a punch is always full thickness. I hope that helps!


----------

